# 5th Annual So Cal BBQ Herf



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*5th Annual BBQ Herf 
May 20. 9AM - 10PM...ish*​
Most of you know the drill. Herf starts at 9AM and goes on until 10PM. Early morning healthy breakfast of doughnuts and coffee will be available. Bring your favorite dish and drink. I'll have a smoker and a grill setup. As with prior years, I'll be smoking a couple of pork butts and I'm sure my lady will be making all kind of random items to munch on.


















This year's homebrew will be a Belgian Dubbel. There will be a few ice chests for you to bring your own drinks if you wish.

*If you're new or have never been to a past So Cal Herf/BBQ Herf... show up. show up. show up. This is a great way to meet some local S/BOTL.*










*A few things to note: *
- Bring your favorite dish, side, or drink. We're doing a pot-luck this year. Don't have anything to bring? No worries, come over and enjoy anyways.
- Plan to hangout under the shade or in our enclosed balcony. 
- If you have a lawn chair, bring it with. If not, I have several so no worries. 
- I have dogs and horses. Just in case that matters. 
- Nighttime bon fire is probably going to be happening. 
- Early birds get coffee and doughnuts.

*If you need my address: message me. *​


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

We'll be waiting for pics as usual..


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

:subscribed:


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

It was nice to meet you today. I hope I can make the herf, looks like fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi! What city will this herf be in?


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Damn, 8 hrs away. Tempting.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Guess I live on the wrong side of the country... Remember pics, pics, pics. 

It's a really cool thing you're doin. True botl


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Guess I live on the wrong side of the country... Remember pics, pics, pics.
> 
> It's a really cool thing you're doin. True botl


Exactly. I would love to have something like this in my neck of the woods.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Forrest Sof said:


> Hi! What city will this herf be in?


It's in Norco. Where are you located, how about an introduction.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

php007 said:


> It's in Norco. Where are you located, how about an introduction.


Intros are always appreciated


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

php007 said:


> It's in Norco. Where are you located, how about an introduction.


I live in ontario. Im a freshman in cigar world less than a year.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Intros are always appreciated


Ya i know. Sorry i just got too excited seeing a herf close by. Usually its in east coast area

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Forrest Sof said:


> I live in ontario. Im a freshman in cigar world less than a year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Looking forward to meeting you, Matt and his wife are great hosts.


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Guess I live on the wrong side of the country... Remember pics, pics, pics.
> 
> It's a really cool thing you're doin. True botl


At least you are in the same country, I live in the wrong country period :frown2:


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

php007 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you, Matt and his wife are great hosts.


Sweet!! Thanks!! So should i pm him to get the address?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Forrest Sof said:


> Sweet!! Thanks!! So should i pm him to get the address?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yes Please


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Forrest Sof said:


> Sweet!! Thanks!! So should i pm him to get the address?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Or you drive around sniffing the air for the smell of cigars..But I think the pm would be easier.

Just jerkin your chain..sounds like a great time and a great way to meet fellow botl/sotl.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Or you drive around sniffing the air for the smell of cigars..But I think the pm would be easier.
> 
> Just jerkin your chain..sounds like a great time and a great way to meet fellow botl/sotl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Haha or maybe just look for the smoke? Haha. 


UBC03 said:


> Or you drive around sniffing the air for the smell of cigars..But I think the pm would be easier.
> 
> Just jerkin your chain..sounds like a great time and a great way to meet fellow botl/sotl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Forrest Sof said:


> Sweet!! Thanks!! So should i pm him to get the address?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You might not be able to PM right away. At least that's how it was long ago. I'll send you over my address. We look forward to meeting up with ya! :vs_cool:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Matt, what should one bring to such an event. An don't say nothing, or whatever you want...
Maybe I should ask, what would YOU bring if you went to another's event?


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

socalocmatt said:


> You might not be able to PM right away. At least that's how it was long ago. I'll send you over my address. We look forward to meeting up with ya! :vs_cool:


Oh no wonder lol. Oh i have received your message bout the address. Thanks for letting me join your herf!









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Matt, what should one bring to such an event. An don't say nothing, or whatever you want...
> Maybe I should ask, what would YOU bring if you went to another's event?


Sorry bro.. just saw this. 
Uhm... bring whatever cigars you like. A drink that you enjoy. If you want to toss something on the BBQ or whatever then bring that but feel like you have to. If you have a fold out chair or two then that seems to always be a hot commodity. I have a few lounge chairs and whatnot but my fat ass broke three chairs over the last week. :vs_laugh:

Oh... and... BUMP!!!

*5th Annual BBQ Herf 
May 20. 9AM - 10PM...ish

PM Me If You Need My Address*


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't forget we want pics of yunz jaggoffs

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

So tempting. 6-7 hour drive but I could make a weekend out of it and be an excuse to check out some socal lounges in the process.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

:bolt:Will CIGARVIXEN be there?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ebnash said:


> So tempting. 6-7 hour drive but I could make a weekend out of it and be an excuse to check out some socal lounges in the process.


Maximar (Small Batch Cigars) is about 15-20 minutes away. There's also Embassy if you like some crazy HTF items (Old Opus, Partagas 150, LGC LG #3, Opus BBMF Nat and Maduro). There is Burning Desire about 10 minutes away and a few others as well.

Forgot to mention, we have about 15+ RSVPs and a handful of maybes so far. There is a pool table in my enclosed patio that will be open for use (cigar smoking is good to go in the enclosed patio). PHP007 is bringing a poker table too.


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

socalocmatt said:


> If you have a fold out chair or two then that seems to always be a hot commodity. I have a few lounge chairs and whatnot but my fat ass broke three chairs over the last week. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Oh... and... BUMP!!!
> 
> ...


Would this help? I have 2









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

socalocmatt said:


> Maximar (Small Batch Cigars) is about 15-20 minutes away. There's also Embassy if you like some crazy HTF items (Old Opus, Partagas 150, LGC LG #3, Opus BBMF Nat and Maduro). There is Burning Desire about 10 minutes away and a few others as well.
> 
> Forgot to mention, we have about 15+ RSVPs and a handful of maybes so far. There is a pool table in my enclosed patio that will be open for use (cigar smoking is good to go in the enclosed patio). PHP007 is bringing a poker table too.


Php at a poker table...I don't believe it..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Php at a poker table...I don't believe it..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yeah, I don't think I'm sitting at THAT table.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Forrest Sof said:


> Would this help? I have 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.... it will if you want to take a nap. :grin2:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ebnash said:


> :bolt:Will CIGARVIXEN be there?


Probably

not. >


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

socalocmatt said:


> Hmmmm.... it will if you want to take a nap. :grin2:


Maybe youll need it for guys who had too much alcohol? Haha

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Way off topic, but @Forrest Sof , do you have a male Husky "in tact"? I've got a female and we want 1 litter before she gets fixed.


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Way off topic, but @Forrest Sof , do you have a male Husky "in tact"? I've got a female and we want 1 litter before she gets fixed.


Yep hes still a "stud" haha. Ive been looking a female too.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Way off topic, but @Forrest Sof , do you have a male Husky "in tact"? I've got a female and we want 1 litter before she gets fixed.





Forrest Sof said:


> Yep hes still a "stud" haha. Ive been looking a female too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I see a love connection brewing...

This might be the highlight of the HERF


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

ebnash said:


> I see a love connection brewing...
> 
> This might be the highlight of the HERF


Haha

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ebnash said:


> I see a love connection brewing...
> 
> This might be the highlight of the HERF


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

socalocmatt said:


>


Well shit...That's definitely going to have to be part of the playlist for the party now.


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

https://youtu.be/k2C5TjS2sh4

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

or...


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

ebnash said:


> So tempting. 6-7 hour drive but I could make a weekend out of it and be an excuse to check out some socal lounges in the process.


I know. 7 1/2 hour drive for me. Tempting but a tad far. Sounds like a great time though. Enjoy to those that can make it!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aaaaaand it's starting. Should be good to go tomorrow. Lol.

Edit: Clicked the post button instead of the attachment button. Tried to edit but edit function on mobile doesn't work. Tried to delete and that doesn't work either. Had to use a PC to edit but pics are on phone. Just imagine a smoking with a pork butt in it. :lol: #cry


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Started off with morning coffee and Monte 2s.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Next up... beers and Davidoff Year of the Rooster.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Next up. 04 EL.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Herf is going strong.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

After dinner cigar and bourbon.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like it was a blast, sorry I couldn't be there. Wish I had a chunk of land like that. :smile2:


----------

